# iMessage



## Kanden (May 22, 2012)

My iMessages does not seem to be updating messages properly. When my iPod is unlocked, the iMessages notifications and messages work fine, and I get them seconds after they are sent. However, when I put my iPod to sleep, I do not get notified when I have a new message (I assume because when an iDevice is put to sleep, it disconnects from the WiFi to save power). Even when I unlock my device and check my iMessages, it does not refresh my messages (If somebody sent a message while iPod was asleep, it does not show even when iPod is active). Is there a way to fix this? Or to manually refresh, such as the push refresh for mail and Facebook messenger?


iPod Touch, 5th Gen
16GB


----------



## Kanden (May 22, 2012)

Any help would be great...if nobody else has this problem, then I will assume it is a chance defect with my device.


----------

